# Are u frustrated with ur ISP ?



## Gigacore (Jan 29, 2008)

The title says everything  


Well, I'm not frustrated with my ISP, though the current speed i'm getting is above normal. I'm using BSNL's EV-DO device, but they haven't established the EVDO network in our area.

Yet, i'm kinda frustrated coz they are not providing the EV-DO 

Share us ur frustration with ur ISP


----------



## praka123 (Jan 29, 2008)

dataone speeds are too low for h500 getting only 1.6mbps


----------



## Gigacore (Jan 29, 2008)

^ thats sad.. here few guys are getting 2.8 - 3 Mbps for H250 in bangalore


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 29, 2008)

Im quite satisfied with my 2 M unlimited from MTNL
its better if i get it legally


----------



## Gigacore (Jan 29, 2008)

^ wats the monthly charge ?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 29, 2008)

^^
799 PM+50 rs modem rental


----------



## Gigacore (Jan 29, 2008)

^ thats cool man


----------



## nvidia (Jan 29, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> ^ thats sad.. here few guys are getting 2.8 - 3 Mbps for H250 in bangalore


Thats me...


----------



## Gigacore (Jan 29, 2008)

nvidia8800 said:


> Thats me...



yup *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/03a.gif


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 29, 2008)

actually the 799 plan is 256K unlimited(even thats good at that price ) but they have not degraded my speeds from 2M to 256K,so im on 2M unlimited.wooohoo!!


----------



## victor_rambo (Jan 29, 2008)

I have tried Sify, In2Cable, and Pacenet in the past. Alll are more or less ***.
Now I am using Exatt Broadband. Though not 99% satisfied, it is much better than the previous 3 because its plants are priced low and speeds are also as promised expect occasionally.

Last month, I paid Rs. 530 for 256 kbps D/U for 10 GB.


----------



## Gigacore (Jan 29, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> Now I am using Exatt Boardband.



why u didnt give try to BSNL ?

anyway make it "Broadband"


----------



## amitava82 (Jan 29, 2008)

Nope, I'm pretty happy with my 6mbps...


----------



## Gigacore (Jan 29, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> Nope, I'm pretty happy with my 6mbps...



philadelphia


----------



## victor_rambo (Jan 29, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> why u didnt give try to BSNL ?
> 
> anyway make it "Broadband"


Not available in Thane. MTNL is present here!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 29, 2008)

^^
then go for MTNL 849 NU in mumbai.Its the best plan out there!!


----------



## xbonez (Jan 29, 2008)

i am very frustrated with my ISP, hathway...i get full dl speeds (16kBps on a 128kbps line) but,

1. very poor dl speeds on torrents
2. poor routing so very high latency timings when playing online
3. amazingly low up speeds of about 5kBps


----------



## Gigacore (Jan 29, 2008)

my upload is same as download speed  15 KBps


----------



## RCuber (Jan 29, 2008)

Very satisfied with my BSNL Home500  , well I have faced some problems before but not much , disconnection is a problem during heavy rains, few months back the server was down for 2-3 days , other than these im perty much satisfied as im gettings full @Mbps speed


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 29, 2008)

i'm really angry 

i'm on h500 plan

dumb bsnl 

i'm still not able to login to check my acc. "Usage"
still not able o use Limewire, it just doesnt connect


----------



## Gigacore (Jan 29, 2008)

^ sad bro.. ur NetOne really sucks


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 29, 2008)

no, not netone, now i'm on DataOne

Home500 plan


----------



## nish_higher (Jan 29, 2008)

2.me on dataone UL 900 and not at all frustrated.though i'd like more DL speed but i dont download that much


----------



## hullap (Jan 29, 2008)

me on  mtnl triband 256kbps U
but im gettin only 126kbps.
i complaim at 1504 or whtever the no. is but they say only one thing
open start menu-->goto control panel-->openinternet connections and blah blah blah


----------



## Rahim (Jan 29, 2008)

I am on Dataone 900UL and sometimes during public holidays & Sundays I cant connect and even if it connects, the speed is so slowwww during 3-4 PM slot.


PaulScholes18 said:


> open start menu-->goto control panel-->openinternet connections and blah blah blah


 We all know how trained their "Enginneers" are


----------



## =CrAzYG33K= (Jan 29, 2008)

Airtel's been crapping me of late !


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 29, 2008)

yeah I am  but Life moves on  so I am


----------



## axxo (Jan 29, 2008)

i'm really angry 

i'm on 900UL plan

dumb bsnl 

256 kbps....we pay double than H500 users but get only 1/8 of their speed


----------



## shady_inc (Jan 29, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> We all know how trained their "Enginneers" are


They assume by default that the caller is using XP!!.
I am pretty happy with my MTNL connection.Get good 150-200 KBps DL and  around 20 KBps UL.


----------



## NucleusKore (Jan 29, 2008)

I am very satisfied with my 256 kpbs unlimited SDSL connection from AirTel Broadband. After they decreased rates I pay Rs. 750+taxes. I wonder what the guys with BSNL unlimited @256 kpbs (downstream) are paying?
Update: I just saw Axxo's post, I guess they are still paying 900 plus taxes. The comparable AirTel Broadband plan is now 750 plus taxes. With that you get 50 free voice pulses


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jan 29, 2008)

^^MTNL also reduced rental for their 256kbps UL plan to 799 something.


----------



## Sinja (Jan 30, 2008)

lol just as i imagined every one wants a UL and more speed.

damm with all the rumours of new bsnl home UL plans going around most broad band forums i was hopping wed get one by 26 T_T
bsnl SUKX


----------



## quadroplex780 (Jan 30, 2008)

Hello I am harvik's bro and I broke bsnl's phone after they didn't fix my connection for 30 days and went for sify got connected in 9 days(today starting) bsnl took 2 months as of now sites seem to open flawlessly(256ul-plan)and I haven't tried my hands on online gaming yet.


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Jan 30, 2008)

airtel recently lauched some new plans... one of them is 512 kbps UL for 1499/-
how is it... can anyone using it give a feedback..
about the thread... i think most ISPs in India suck... real bad 
exceptions being Airtel n MTNL


----------



## pratik03 (Jan 30, 2008)

Airtel Jindabad

Unlimited GPRS Rs.7/day


----------



## Gigacore (Jan 30, 2008)

^ but the speed *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/112.gif


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 30, 2008)

Ya, Airtel MO gives very very less speed which is not even for surfing .
But i am happy with HOME UL 900 (256 kbps) from BSNL


----------



## pratik03 (Jan 30, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> ^ but the speed *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/112.gif



Download speed

26KBps (max)
15-22KBps (using download manager)
8kBps (min)

Upload speed

Don't ask 

Total download per day 1GB (average)


----------



## club_pranay (Jan 30, 2008)

*www.speedtest.net/result/228368968.png

not at all!!!


----------



## Gigacore (Jan 30, 2008)

whoooooooa...........!!!


----------



## utsav (Jan 31, 2008)

I pay 900Rs for 450MB downoad+upload


----------



## adi007 (Jan 31, 2008)

utsav said:


> I pay 900Rs for 450MB downoad+upload


what????
i don't have a net connection but i will go to cafe for downloading..
last time i downloaded 800+ MB Visual Studio and it took just 2 hrs.. so just 40 Rs...


----------



## Tech.Masti (Feb 1, 2008)

utsab, its too high yaar, which isp you using ??


----------



## utsav (Feb 1, 2008)

Tech.Masti said:


> utsab, its too high yaar, which isp you using ??



its UTSAV   i use tata indicom walky prepaid phone for connecting to the net.i am not getting airtel or bsnl coz my dad doesnt want another landline phone uselessly and i will be going to some other city after few months for higher studies.


----------



## hullap (Feb 1, 2008)

club_pranay said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/228368968.png
> 
> not at all!!!


/me is DROOLING


----------



## shady_inc (Feb 1, 2008)

This one is a shocker 
On Vista + IE 7
*www.speedtest.net/result/229203756.png
On Ubuntu + Opera 9.5b
*www.speedtest.net/result/229205881.png

About 3 times download speed and slightly greater upload speed too.!I loove Ubuntu and opera.!


----------



## praka123 (Feb 1, 2008)

^may be the remaining bw is eaten by the rootkit(drm) installed


----------



## krates (Feb 1, 2008)

mera isp reliance chor hai kutta kahi kaa

koi complain karo ton 10 din me theek hoyegi agar dhamki do katwane ki tab 5 din me ho ga sahi


----------



## Faun (Feb 1, 2008)

praka123 said:


> ^may be the remaining bw is eaten by the rootkit(drm) installed


quality of service


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 1, 2008)

internet speeds are really great in linux


----------



## shady_inc (Feb 1, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> internet speeds are really great in linux


Yep. And I guess it's because anti-viruses,anti-malwares anti-this anti-that etc. etc. nada nada _blurp_ _blurp_ don't leech your net speed here


----------



## moshel (Feb 1, 2008)

me on BSNL Rs900 256kbps UL....

im neutral...
Happy....absolutely negligible downtime.
sad....256kbps slow as per today's standards.



krates said:


> mera isp reliance chor hai kutta kahi kaa
> 
> koi complain karo ton 10 din me theek hoyegi agar dhamki do katwane ki tab 5 din me ho ga sahi



I will add to the above......

"aur complain karne wale email mein Mr. Anil Dhirubhai Ambani ko CC mark karo to ek din mein ho jayega!" (seriously my friend actually did that, just go to reliance website and search over there u will get his email id)


----------



## techtronic (Feb 2, 2008)

I am expecting a 2 Mbps U/L Plan from BSNL for Home Users soon somewhere in and around 2K - 2.5K pm.


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Feb 2, 2008)

^^
ru serious.... even 1 Mbps UL frm tata costs 3.5 k :O


----------



## hahahari (Feb 2, 2008)

I am fed up wit airtel man they give speeds alright bu the internet connection goes off every month. Screw them :X


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 2, 2008)

techtronic said:


> I am expecting a 2 Mbps U/L Plan from BSNL for Home Users soon somewhere in and around 2K - 2.5K pm.




maybe in ur dreams *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/21a.gif


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 2, 2008)

i selected "_Nope, but gimme more speed and UL."_


----------



## kumarmohit (Feb 2, 2008)

While I am not really having any bad ideas about MTNL right now. I sure as hell can do with speed increase

if you had asked this around a year and a half back, I wqud have said Yes co then I was at Sify.


----------



## hullap (Feb 2, 2008)

ya increase the speeds


----------



## axxo (Feb 2, 2008)

this may not hurt 2mbps users..but as a 256kbps user currently my upload speed is 15-30kbps..i.e my upload rate is 1.5-2KBps..less that dialup user


----------



## ImAClown (Feb 2, 2008)

My ISP is good.. But im bad


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 2, 2008)

I am almost had it with MTNL's sh*tty service.Will shift to Airtel the moment they launch a 2Mbps NU unlimited scheme.Mind you this is a shift from Pacenet which I had earlier & was equally pathetic.


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 2, 2008)

^ which is ur MTNL plan ?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 2, 2008)

849 Nu.


----------



## agnels (Feb 2, 2008)

Idea speeds are ok compared to dail up but billing system horrible. After 15rs daily deduction for unlimited surfing more charges are deducted whenever i use my cell as modem.  81 rs were refunded but problem still exists. The gprs dept has acknowledged the problem but unable to solve. Escalated my complaint to nodal officer now. The cc guys at idea needs to update their knowledge. Software downloads are chargeable according to them when on unlimited plan.....


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 2, 2008)

^ wat kinda software downloads are charged *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/13a.gif


----------



## agnels (Feb 3, 2008)

They are charging me close to 2p /KB when i browse on my pc through my cell and also with the web browser but not opera mini. Since i am on unlimited plan this is unfair.



Gigacore said:


> ^ wat kinda software downloads are charged *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/13a.gif



According to the call centre its only browsing thats unlimited and downloads are chargeable. When i asked what rate i would be charged to download norton anti virus they could not answer and only gave me rates of downloading ring tones wallpapers etc and transfered to gprs dept who clarified that no charge is levied for data transfer. Also agreed that they were charging me for data transfer but later another lady denied the same. They also refused me a copy of call logs which is available to post paid but i am on pre paid


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 4, 2008)

I am getting good download speeds of minimum 200KBPS in my BSNL H500, which being a 20% down is permissible, but I get frequent 1-30min internet cuts a few times every week, and that makes me really MAD .


----------



## mehulved (Feb 4, 2008)

I am not frustrated at all with my ISP. Hardly any downtime. I get a decent speed of 27-28 kbps while downloading. No issues with blocked ports and all. Plus, a static IP so I can run all kinds of servers on my PC. The upload speed is good enough to be able to run these services easily, for my convinience.


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 4, 2008)

even i have static IP


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 4, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> even i have static IP


static IP = no downloads from file sharing sites.
dynamic IP can be given apparent static appearence if you need to host servers.


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 4, 2008)

duh.... i have static IP.. and can download file from file sharing sites


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 4, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> duh.... i have static IP.. and can download file from file sharing sites


yah but rapidshare makes you wait 4 a looooong time na ? between downloads ? and there is the 100mb limit...


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 4, 2008)

^ well... thats for sure.

But I dont like to download files from RS, instead i'll stumble upon torrents


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 4, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> ^ well... thats for sure.
> 
> But I dont like to download files from RS, instead i'll stumble upon torrents


torrents give quite low speeds.
so what I do is to find an RS download thats been split to multiple parts, and pool the download with my friends and each downloads his share of parts. Then we get together and exchange what we downloaded with others. Then we extract and enjoy.
Such coorporative downloading can't be possible with bittorrent, which needs you to upload and download at the same time.


----------



## shady_inc (Feb 4, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> torrents give quite low speeds.
> so what I do is to find an RS download thats been split to multiple parts, and pool the download with my friends and each downloads his share of parts. Then we get together and exchange what we downloaded with others. Then we extract and enjoy.
> Such coorporative downloading can't be possible with bittorrent, which needs you to upload and download at the same time.


Torrents give far better speeds than files on http/ftp servers.Just make sure you download a torrent that has enough seeders and peers [no. of peers < no. of seeders] and no leechers.Though some torrent sites prefer calling peers as leeachers, so be careful there.!  .
And make sure you have done port forwarding stuff properly.If you don't wanna get into port-forwarding than just enable UPnP in both your router and Torrent client [maybe in your OS too] and then see the speed difference b/n bit-torrent and http/ftp network.!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 4, 2008)

shady_inc said:


> Torrents give far better speeds than files on http/ftp servers.Just make sure you download a torrent that has enough seeders and peers [no. of peers < no. of seeders] and no leechers.Though some torrent sites prefer calling peers as leeachers, so be careful there.!  .
> And make sure you have done port forwarding stuff properly.If you don't wanna get into port-forwarding than just enable UPnP in both your router and Torrent client [maybe in your OS too] and then see the speed difference b/n bit-torrent and http/ftp network.!


and how do I do it with Azherus on my Ubuntu ?


----------



## praka123 (Feb 4, 2008)

^use bridge mode(ie;dial from Linux to connect with "pon dsl-provider" and "poff" to disconnect).apt-get install* lokkit*; in a terminal,run "lokkit" as sudo or su.in custom option in "other ports",enter "59874" click OK and exit.
when net is connected,see the o/p of "iptables -L" as su or sudo.it should show that port is opened.
launch azureus,go to tool>nat firewall test>enter *59874* and try pinging.if it succeed.click yes and accept.that's it.
for torrents,wait for a minute or 2 sometimes to show the seeds and peers.install different azureus plugins like coutry locator etc,it is fun 

in H500,Azureus can download with 218-220KBps in my Debian box.It is gr8. 

if u use pppoe-builtin router dialer,u have to enable virtual server and open ports in router.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 4, 2008)

^^damn, azureus is closing soon after I open it from application tab.
Here is the terminal output when I open it there :


```
gautham@Gautham-Linux:~$ azureus
changeLocale: *Default Language* != English (India). Searching without country..
changeLocale: Searching for language English in *any* country..
changeLocale: no message properties for Locale 'English (India)' (en_IN), using 'English (default)'
DEBUG::Mon Feb 04 19:31:18 IST 2008  Data Missing /home/gautham/Desktop/Ozzy Osbourne - The Essential Ozzy Osbourne (2CD) - FLAC - HellraiserRG
DEBUG::Mon Feb 04 19:31:28 IST 2008::com.aelitis.azureus.core.networkmanager.VirtualChannelSelector::select::272:
  Caught exception on selector.select() op: Operation not permitted
    NonBlockingReadWriteService$1::runSupport::80,AEThread::run::69
java.io.IOException: Operation not permitted
        at sun.nio.ch.EPollArrayWrapper.epollCtl(Native Method)
        at sun.nio.ch.EPollArrayWrapper.updateRegistrations(EPollArrayWrapper.java:202)
        at sun.nio.ch.EPollArrayWrapper.poll(EPollArrayWrapper.java:183)
        at sun.nio.ch.EPollSelectorImpl.doSelect(EPollSelectorImpl.java:65)
        at sun.nio.ch.SelectorImpl.lockAndDoSelect(SelectorImpl.java:69)
        at sun.nio.ch.SelectorImpl.select(SelectorImpl.java:80)
        at com.aelitis.azureus.core.networkmanager.impl.tcp.VirtualChannelSelectorImpl.select(VirtualChannelSelectorImpl.java:446)
        at com.aelitis.azureus.core.networkmanager.VirtualChannelSelector.select(VirtualChannelSelector.java:272)
        at com.aelitis.azureus.core.clientmessageservice.impl.NonBlockingReadWriteService$1.runSupport(NonBlockingReadWriteService.java:80)
        at org.gudy.azureus2.core3.util.AEThread.run(AEThread.java:69)
#
# An unexpected error has been detected by Java Runtime Environment:
#
#  SIGSEGV (0xb) at pc=0xb4749172, pid=8851, tid=3085052816
#
# Java VM: Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (1.6.0-b105 mixed mode, sharing)
# Problematic frame:
# C  [libglibjni-0.4.so+0x9172]
#
# An error report file with more information is saved as hs_err_pid8851.log
#
# If you would like to submit a bug report, please visit:
#   *java.sun.com/webapps/bugreport/crash.jsp
#
Aborted (core dumped)
gautham@Gautham-Linux:~$
```


----------



## praka123 (Feb 4, 2008)

^upgrade to latest sun-java6-jre.
you can try deluge-torrent also.it isnt that resource hungry as Azureus does


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 4, 2008)

praka123 said:


> ^upgrade to latest sun-java6-jre.
> you can try deluge-torrent also.it isnt that resource hungry as Azureus does


already update

```
gautham@Gautham-Linux:~$ sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
Password:
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
sun-java6-jre is already the newest version.
sun-java6-jre set to manual installed.
0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
gautham@Gautham-Linux:~$
```

what now ?


----------



## praka123 (Feb 4, 2008)

not so sure about java things  
still...try :

```
rm ~/.azureus/.lock
rm ~/.azureus/logs/*.log
rm ~/.azureus/logs/save/*
```

if that too fails,the solution is to do a :

```
rm -rf ~/.azureus
```
now restart Azureus and check.if Azureus still fails,reinstall via apt-get.

personally,I dont install Azureus from apt repo.I installed Azureus3(beware of vuze cr@p) into /usr/local directory and Azureus auto updates and fixes any errors.
If Ubuntu Azureus fails,u can install Azureus 3 and customize to Azureus2.0.0.x looks 

EDITgowtham:make sure u dont shutdown with Azureus running!


----------



## shady_inc (Feb 4, 2008)

praka123 said:


> ^use bridge mode(ie;dial from Linux to connect with "pon dsl-provider" and "poff" to disconnect).apt-get install* lokkit*; in a terminal,run "lokkit" as sudo or su.in custom option in "other ports",enter "59874" click OK and exit.
> when net is connected,see the o/p of "iptables -L" as su or sudo.it should show that port is opened.
> launch azureus,go to tool>nat firewall test>enter *59874* and try pinging.if it succeed.click yes and accept.that's it.
> for torrents,wait for a minute or 2 sometimes to show the seeds and peers.install different azureus plugins like coutry locator etc,it is fun
> ...


Great stuff.Though I just enabled UPnP to open up all ports.

@Gautham: You can try deluge torrent client too.It doesn't need Java to run.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Feb 14, 2008)

No, not at all.

This is my speed for office connection: 

*www.speedtest.net/result/234033091.png

This is my home connection speed (see attachment). 

No download/upload limit anywhere. 

And my parents in Kolkata are satisfied with Alliance's 256kbps unlimited connection.8) They pay only Rs.499 plus tax per month.

I used to have BSNL. My signature says it all.


----------



## ashok jain (Feb 20, 2008)

am using local cable internet , speed is good , but download is slow. not happy , but no option other then these due to " dadagiri " of cablewala.


----------



## ImAClown (Feb 20, 2008)

Nah... Not at all.. BSNL is giving me 33M*B*ps connection Unlimited for 1000 per year.. Its a test line.. It will be out for public within 2 months.
Tarrif as follws:
Speed = 32M*B*ps
Cost: 15000 per month.
Bandwidth: 1GB 
P.S: Dont leak this information.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 21, 2008)

^^^


----------



## kumarmohit (Feb 21, 2008)

ashok jain said:


> am using local cable internet , speed is good , but download is slow. not happy , but no option other then these due to " dadagiri " of cablewala.


You can always go for MTNL


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 21, 2008)

Bandwidth Limit


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 21, 2008)

for m e.. airtl is bes tin service .. but one small question .??

is bandwidth same for such a long time ??? 

they did the same thing with mobile .. ( remember : we used to pay for incoming call also intil Reliance came and exposed that incoming doesnt need to be charged...)

now its happeneing same in BB,...

how long shall we be paying Rs 999/+ Tax ( 12 % ) for 256 kbps ... ??? ( i have been paying it for 1 year)...

not eve n a ruppe reducd...
thisis really horrible...

if this is the case .. we will be 2 mbps connection to be prevalent in all place in by next 10-15 years ... 9 just like 256 common today)


----------



## ::cyborg:: (Feb 21, 2008)

mar daluga mein apne cable wale ko he is dog


----------



## kumarmohit (Feb 21, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> for m e.. airtl is bes tin service .. but one small question .??
> 
> is bandwidth same for such a long time ???
> 
> ...



LOl MTNL reduced our charges from jan 2008. Now we just pay 799 + 12% for 256kb unltd.


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 22, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> how long shall we be paying Rs 999/+ Tax ( 12 % ) for 256 kbps ... ??? ( i have been paying it for 1 year)...



The plan is now Rs. 750+tax, plase call your AirTel customer care and check. You can migrate over the phone. You will also get 50 free voice pulses.

*img217.imageshack.us/img217/9472/pubthefuture2cisopen466cr4.png


----------



## kumarmohit (Feb 22, 2008)

LOL pwned


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Feb 22, 2008)

I use BSNL. It is giving me so much disconnection and slowing down issues. Its so pain. But cant do anything as no other ISP in my area


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 22, 2008)

Tech_Wiz said:


> I use BSNL. It is giving me so much disconnection and slowing down issues. Its so pain. But cant do anything as no other ISP in my area



I can understand, there are a lot of people in your situation. Even here in Mangalore, the government has restricted the operations of AirTel. From what AirTel has told me, they are denied permission to dig and lay cables, that's how they are stalled. Else they would have easily given BSNL a run for their money.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 22, 2008)

NucleusKore said:


> The plan is now Rs. 750+tax, plase call your AirTel customer care and check. You can migrate over the phone. You will also get 50 free voice pulses.
> 
> *img217.imageshack.us/img217/9472/pubthefuture2cisopen466cr4.png



there isnt any thing over thier site..

i heard it from others also.. but nothing on thier site./..

but anyway still it doent bring us anything close to 1mb @ same price any sooner..

so u think this price reduction is justified ??? hell not..
this they should have done a year back.. they are poised with profit .. 
TRAI should step in and form a say timeline ... just as we do in hardware(intel/amd) 

then it would be wise and fair ...
not leaving the option/pricefixing / alteration to money hungry companies...


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 29, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> there isnt any thing over thier site..
> 
> i heard it from others also.. but nothing on thier site./..



Well they don't have anything in hell (that's what it says in your location). If you tell me where you are I can check for you.


----------



## __Virus__ (Mar 3, 2008)

64 Kbps is frustrating.


----------



## NucleusKore (Mar 3, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> ^^damn, azureus is closing soon after I open it from application tab.



Update Xorg, I had the SAME problem


----------

